
Yet another JVM language? Whiley takes a fresh approach - osopanda
http://www.javaworld.com/article/3137548/scripting-jvm-languages/yet-another-jvm-language-whiley-takes-a-fresh-approach.html
======
curtis
The Wikipedia page seems like it gives a good overview of Whiley:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whiley_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whiley_\(programming_language\))

